# Fayetteville, NC Station



## Kathy S (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m heading to North Carolina next month and the nearest station to my destination is Fayetteville.  Unfortunately the southbound Silver Meteor train stops there around 1:30 AM.  Are there any taxis or Uber cars that pick up passengers coming in at that time of night?  Need to get to a hotel for the rest of the evening and then a rental car in the morning.  Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## OnlyMe (Feb 9, 2019)

There are a few companies that they have listed when I called to ask:

A-Class Taxi (910-988-2555)

Sam's Taxi (910-229-1112)

Twin Taxi (910-977-8104)

Happy Cab (910-391-5200)

Yellow-Checker (910-488-5555)

K.I.S.S Kab (910-670-8300)

When I asked, they said they didn't have any hours of operations listed so you might have to call and check each one individually to see if they have service at that time.


----------



## amtkstn (Feb 9, 2019)

Depending on the car rental company you might get a ride from the train station to the rental office in the morning.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Feb 11, 2019)

For future trips, it may not be a bad idea to take the Palmetto train to the Fayetteville station, depending of course upon your origin and whether you want a room.  The southbound Palmetto arrives in Fayetteville around 4 in the afternoon.


----------

